# No cinema an demand after freeze and double reset....



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone with the freeze problem able to access cinema on demand???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is because the double reset, flushes out the guide data.

It will take some time before all the guide data repopulates, and that includes the data for the DOD.

Give it some time.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

The double-reset flushes the Guide cache. It typically takes a few hours to a day to rebuild everything, including the complete list of On Demand titles.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Yep. 5 of my recievers had to be double reset. The box that did not need a reset can tune to 1096 and movie titles are available.


----------



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

shows on my screen ... then the system will not respond to any commands except menu, which will let me work back to regular operation. this is after to reboots!
What a *&^#@&#@ MESS!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try changing the channel.


----------



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

when in the cinema on demand not currently available freeze....like I said, only backing up through the menu command will un-freeze.
I hope DTV will send out a fix ASAP.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you can reset, I'd recommend waiting 6-12 hours before trying DIRECTV Cinema again.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is because the double reset, flushes out the guide data.
> 
> It will take some time before all the guide data repopulates, and that includes the data for the DOD.
> 
> Give it some time.


....?..if the first RBR does NOTHING, then do you pull the power plug..?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VaJim said:


> ....?..if the first RBR does NOTHING, then do you pull the power plug..?


If you push the button... (use a pen or something to make sure you get the button fully pressed in)... it should restart the system.

I have yet (in many years), had a situation where it didn't.

If it does not restart the system, then yes... pull the power plug for about 30s and put it back in.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a similar problem, but a different scenario. At around 7PM last night, I sat down to watch TV. I noticed that my HR23-700 was on, so I assumed something had happened. But I didn't know about the lock-up problem. All Guide info was current, and I could access all channels -- except 1100, Cinema on Demand. I also noticed that a one-hour program I had recorded earlier actually recorded more than nine hours of programming. I did a normal reset, but no change. Network tech support had me go through all the troubleshooting steps, including a red-button reset. She told me to wait six hours for the Guide to re-populate. It was only after that reset did my receiver lock up. So I did another red-button reset. 

Now, after 12 hours, the Guide is completely populated (including all VOD channels), except that channel 1100, Cinema on Demand, still is not available. DTV is telling me to wait another 12 hours, but they also admitted that there's another known issue with on-demand channels not being available. And they gave me the old song-and-dance: "Our engineers are aware of the problem, but there's no ETA for a fix."

Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## dmaffeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine still not working since Tuesdays' debacle, I freaked out a little when my receiver wouldn’t come on and all I could think of is I’m going to miss Stephan Strasburg’s first start. All of the other On-demand channels are working except 1100. All of this for BS 3D? I'm waiting for Fios 1080p on-demand than Cya!


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

dmaffeo said:


> Mine still not working since Tuesdays' debacle, I freaked out a little when my receiver wouldn't come on and all I could think of is I'm going to miss Stephan Strasburg's first start. All of the other On-demand channels are working except 1100. All of this for BS 3D? I'm waiting for Fios 1080p on-demand than Cya!


Have you reported this to D*? Everyone with this problem needs to report it. Since the engineers don't seem to be on any timetable for a fix, they need to be reminded that the problem is a widespread, national one. Please call Tech Support and let them know. Thanks.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you can reset, I'd recommend waiting 6-12 hours before trying DIRECTV Cinema again.


Four days now, and still no Cinema on Demand. It can't be fixed with a reset -- I've done four of them.


----------



## wbarrett56 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have an HR21-100 and Cinema On Demand 1100 remains unavailable after multiple resets and waiting *days* for the guide to repopulate.

What a mess.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I just sent an email to D*'s Customer Advocacy team. This team works out of the executive office and has been very responsive to my past complaints. When I was unable to get any resolution from tech support with a previous issue (which went on for months), I worked with a Customer Advocate. She not only made sure that I received a replacement receiver, but also had the latest model (and not a refurbished one) shipped to me.

If you want to contact the team, send a message to Ellen Filipiak, Sr. VP of Customer Care: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016#h:594.610.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

kram said:


> I just sent an email to D*'s Customer Advocacy team. This team works out of the executive office and has been very responsive to my past complaints. When I was unable to get any resolution from tech support with a previous issue (which went on for months), I worked with a Customer Advocate. She not only made sure that I received a replacement receiver, but also had the latest model (and not a refurbished one) shipped to me.
> 
> If you want to contact the team, send a message to Ellen Filipiak, Sr. VP of Customer Care: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016#h:594.610.


Did you rerun the network setup? That will tell you have if you connectivity to the internet and repair it if possible.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Did you rerun the network setup? That will tell you have if you connectivity to the internet and repair it if possible.


Yes, this was just one of many troubleshooting steps I performed (multiple times). My connection to the Internet was *never* interrupted and is not the cause of the problem.


----------



## tunafishman (Nov 16, 2007)

Might be a related problem, so I figure I'll post here rather than start a new thread - does VOD actually download for anyone? System test and other diagnostics say the receiver is connected to the internet, but whenever I add something to the queue, it immediately pauses, and nothing I tried can get it to start downloading.

Just wondering if anyone else has tried downloading any VOD since Tuesday and had it work (in which case this is mostly likely a problem for just me) or if you've had downloading issues as well (suggesting this is a Directv problem).


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

tunafishman said:


> Might be a related problem, so I figure I'll post here rather than start a new thread - does VOD actually download for anyone? System test and other diagnostics say the receiver is connected to the internet, but whenever I add something to the queue, it immediately pauses, and nothing I tried can get it to start downloading.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has tried downloading any VOD since Tuesday and had it work (in which case this is mostly likely a problem for just me) or if you've had downloading issues as well (suggesting this is a Directv problem).


Didn't work Tuesday night, but now does. Might be related to the nationwide VOD problem. Let D* know about it.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

1100 no longer works for me "1100 (CINEMA) is currently not available".

But *other* VOD channels continue to work just fine. I downloaded from Showtime VOD and AMC VOD last night with no problem after I saw 1100 had an issue. So it doesn't appear to be a network/connectivity issue. Last night was first I noticed, but still true today.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

georule said:


> 1100 no longer works for me "1100 (CINEMA) is currently not available".
> 
> But *other* VOD channels continue to work just fine. I downloaded from Showtime VOD and AMC VOD with no problem. So it doesn't appear to be a network/connectivity issue. Last night was first I noticed, but still true today.


Please call Network/Media tech support (1-800-531-5000) and let them know. We must mount a campaign in order to get them to fix the problem.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

kram said:


> Please call Network/Media tech support (1-800-531-5000) and let them know. We must mount a campaign in order to get them to fix the problem.


Just got off the phone with them.

"Known issue".

"Engineering estimating a fix of week of June 14".

She wasn't sure exactly how they intended to address it. She suggested maybe a stb software update, but not with the kind of confidence I would expect if she was really sure. More the kind of response from an experienced CSR speculating --which might be right (often is) and might be wrong (sometimes is).

The box I have is a HR22. There is an HR23 upstairs in another room (also networked, and, I think, the primary on the account and where the main connection from the dish comes in --I know the box down here quits working if that one is denied power) which I haven't checked, but I would assume it also has the issue. I can check if someone really needs me to do so.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

It is kind of interesting that (for me, at least) it is only 1100 while other VODs work.

That makes me wonder (in a very speculative kind of way) if their "bad data" issue was limited to 1100 and they took it down until they could update the software to be more robust in handling the issue discovered.


----------



## thatsgreat (Feb 5, 2010)

Channel 1000 and 1100 are currently unavailable on mine also.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, 1000 here too, now that you bring it to my attention to test that one. I won't say I went thru every VOD channel last night, just many of them.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I just received a message from the Network/Media supervisor I talked to on Wednesday (she actually called me back!). She confirmed what georule was told -- that it is a known issue and that a fix is coming starting on Monday. I'm assuming they'll be rolling out something nationally, probably a software update. By the way, I was told that the way they fixed the lock-up problem on Tuesday was to push 0x03DE out to everyone again.


----------



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

I can also find the movies in the programs on demand section.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Jamie, a Customer Advocate, called me at 6:00 last night. She received information from engineering that the problem had been fixed, and told me to wait six hours. I just checked and, lo and behold, channel 1100 is back! Please check to see if the problem also has been resolved for you. If it hasn't, call D*.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I checked mine last night and both my boxes are working again.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

If anyone needs the Customer Advocacy phone number, PM me.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

1100 back on here now.


----------

